# need inputs about bull bars



## vrhyan (Jan 22, 2014)

What do you think of bull bars on Q7? Does anyone have one and how do you like it? I found a good price for a Romik stainless steel bar from this shop-- 4wheel online.com but I'm still undecided whether to get one or not. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## PKrabbit (Aug 16, 2010)

Bull bars? Like a rack on the front with lights? Concerned with hitting wild beasts on your commute to work? If you end up putting one on I'd like to see it, could look pretty aggressive.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------

